# hi from australia...advice please



## kris (Aug 5, 2006)

hi everyone,
i feel so relieved to have found this site as i think i may suffer from dp/dr but i am not sure so i would appreciate anyones advice.
I feel like i am the only person on the face of the planet that could possibly feel this weird and disconnected from the world,my sense of time is weird,i feel like time goes unbelievably slow.I get dizzy,feel like i am in a trance or dreamlike state,or a dream i cannot awake from.
Things seem different,even familiar things seem totally different at times,nothing seems what it once was and it is so scary,i feel like i am going or have gone crazy..If i try to sleep throughout the day and awake its like i havent really awoke and i am still in a dream.
I lost a good friend months ago and i think mabe this had something to do with it,i also suffer panic attacks on occasion.I do not use drugs,but have been a heavy drinker for the past few years and have cut down over the past 4 weeks.Do i suffer dp/dr????
thanks
Kris


----------



## rk1 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey Kris, I am brand new too. I also feel as though nobody feels like this. I can also relate to what you said about sense of time- with me an hour may pass and I could not tell you wheather it was 20 minutes or 1 hour. Think it has to do with the changes with my senses and overall disconnection with myself. Just thought I would respond and let you know that I feel some of the same things as you.


----------



## rk1 (Aug 5, 2006)

woops! sent it twice


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Welcome Kris 

Good to see more Aussies on this site.

If you can relate to other peoples stories in this forum you probably have some form of DP/DR, but then it is not as simple as that. DP/DR has many flavours and everyone experiences it in their own way. Keep reading through this forum and you may find some answers you are looking for. There are plenty of nice people on this site.


----------

